# Any software updates on the horizon?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Has anyone heard of any new software updates coming up for the 211? I'm particularly interested in seeing the promised update on providing for passing DD 5.1 audio via HDMI. This still hasn't been addressed, but was supposed to have been done in May. Frequent e-mails to Dish tech support have gotten me nowhere...

Ken


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The overdue May update you mentioned, and another to make it a DVR using your USB 2.0 HDD coming around the end of the year.


----------

